# Leaky vinyl picture window



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Who installed this window?
Was there a nailing fin?
Was window tape used?
No caulking around the outside of the frame?
Odd looking window, first place I would suspect a leak is in those two outside corners where the seams are.
Why would you seal up the only way for water to leak out if it got inside the frame?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Get a closer picture of the exterior and look for blocked weep holes.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

All of the above.
Look at the trim and whatever flashing is above it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The O/P said they caulked up the weep holes.
I've never seen weep holes at the top of a window as they suggested they caulked up.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Well first off, the grace flex flashing isn't done correctly.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where's the Z moulding over the window?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Didn't read the full post.

If the weep holes are on the top, the window is installed upside down. Couple that with the fact that they are now blocked, the window is going to leak around the IGU regardless.

It appears to have the potential to leak at the wood/home interface but is sounds like it is somewhat hosed on all accounts.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

If you zoom in on the picture you can see the weep holes are on the bottom. 

Does it have a new construction flange, or is it a replacement, if it's new construction the grace should be over the flange on the sides and top. a bead of caulk run around the opening, remember to never seal the bottom, then the window put in.then flashed


----------



## glpzez (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys,

First of all I this is my first time at using a form so please forgive any errors I am making.

I installed the window and i live on the Oregon coast. The window does have a nailing flange. I first wrapped the window opening with grace and then caulked the back side of the flange and attached the window to the sheeting. I then taped around the outside of the flange to the grace. Then I installed the 30 lb tar paper. Then I cut the trim and caulked the back side of the trim and installed it over the tar paper. I did install flashing at the top of the top trim. I them caulked behind each piece of siding I put up. To address the weep holes. I removed the vinyl strips the cover the window around the outside of the window. Once removed it exposes where the water drains down into the channel in the window and out the weep hole at the bottom of the window. I tried caulking the first set first and then the normal weep holes just to see I I could determine if maybe I had a leak in one of the corner seams.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Caulking the weep holes will certainly facilitate a leak.


----------

